# Advanced legato technique, the ascending roll.



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

The tab and lesson are available here. 
http://jeremyrouse.weebly.com/1/post/2013/10/legato-the-ascending-roll.html

[video=youtube;QFcxoYM42Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFcxoYM42Cw&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

nice playing man!!! I am trying to get better at legato...I love the sound of it but I am struggling with playing it well...I tend to rush some of the notes and the transition when I change strings isn't smooth...guess I gotta keep working at it...


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

I had the same issue with legato stuff. A metronome and slowing down fixed it up for the most part. It seems you have to be able to hear fast before you can play fast.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

hjr2 said:


> I had the same issue with legato stuff. A metronome and slowing down fixed it up for the most part. It seems you have to be able to hear fast before you can play fast.


I'll be honest - I've never practiced with a metronome =( I know that's bad but I don't have one...but I'm willing to bet I could probably find a free iphone app for one...I 'm not even exactly sure how I would use it...I know I would play along to it in time but do you set the metronome at one beat per not or one beat for a group of notes?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

doriangrey said:


> I'll be honest - I've never practiced with a metronome =( I know that's bad but I don't have one...but I'm willing to bet I could probably find a free iphone app for one...I 'm not even exactly sure how I would use it...I know I would play along to it in time but do you set the metronome at one beat per not or one beat for a group of notes?


Yes, there are several iPhone apps available. You would set your metronome for one click per beat (or eighth note, if necessary). Once comfortable, you would set it for 2 clicks to the bar for 4/4 time or 6/8 time, and then eventually just clicking on the downbeat. If you really want to have rhythmic chops, try playing with the click just on beat 2, or 3, or 4, or 5...

Victor Wooten has has really good "using-a-metronome" video somewhere on Youtube. He's a bass player so he really understands "groove". Try searching "Victor Wooten" and "metronome".


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

There is a great free metronome app called Pro Metronome by EUM. Try tapping your foot to it while playing. 

A metronome or drum machine is a must for practice in the early stages. I heard someone say "Bad notes and good time is better than good notes and bad time". It's true.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Found it:

[video=youtube;9X1fhVLVF_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X1fhVLVF_4[/video]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Just wow!!


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

I almost enjoyed the metronome there. Awesome!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Definitely smooth playing.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

very cool - thanks for sharing!


----------



## whatstilremains (Jul 31, 2013)

I like when theres repetition in notes, like when u repeat the 5th there, guitar is one of the few instruments you can pull off fluid runs having repeated the same notes. Holdsworth does this alot


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks! When these patterns are applied to a symmetrical shape like all minor thirds on every string, things get even more interesting.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I saw Victor Wooten with Béla Fleck & The Flecktones and enjoyed everyone's performance. Phenomenal band. A must-see.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Good lesson man, thanks. 
Never got to putting legato licks into music though, always seemed to be a practice thing... How would you weave that into a solo?

Victor Wooten is THE man, would love to see him live sometime. 
I think I have a lesson vid from him on my external drive, I should look for it and polish up those bass skills.


----------

